# Ele's Video Part 2 and 3



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, here are the second and third parts to Elebaba's home video. 

Part 2
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bk2j85H6xM[/video]

Part 3
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ibic2Ww3D3U[/video]


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 25, 2011)

nice videos, nice tortoise and nice enclosure


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, Peter.


----------



## Isa (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww Ele is so cute  Thanks for sharing the videos with us!


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 26, 2011)

Isa said:


> Awww Ele is so cute  Thanks for sharing the videos with us!



Thank you Isa! You're most welcome, but i think it's too much work to get the videos up, think I'll stick to pics.  And Yes I think he's really cute too. He feels like a human companion to me. Haha (((


----------

